# Squirrel Competition



## stndpenguin

Guy from the whitetail forums pointed me to a little contest that the ohio sportsman have involving squirrels. Curious if anybody on here would be up to a little friendly competition.

5 squirrels per day 
(picture of you with the kill + weapon(date would be nice too))
1 point per 

Maybe make it last until October 1st because that seems to be when alot of hunters (including myself) drop the small rifles and pick up the bow.

Dont have anything really to donate as a prize, just wanted to do it for bragging rights as the michigan squirrel master. If interested post if not.. dont =D. Goodluck on wed. either way 


BE SAFE


----------



## cwielock

sounds fun, I'm in.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea

Sounds like a good time...I'll give it a go!

Captn---


----------



## PaleRider




----------



## stndpenguin

PaleRider said:


>


at first i laughed out loud.. but then i got to thinkin... are you calling me a window licker:lol:


----------



## Stiny357

I'm in, love squirrel hunting (most of the squirrels I get are via the "there's-no-deer-around-I-bet-I-can-put-an-arrow-in-that-squirrel" method).


----------



## bowhuntr81

I'm in! Not sure how much I'll get out, but I love a good friendly competition!

The daily limit is 5 so are you saying one point/squirrel for a possible total of 5 points/day, total at end "wins?" Just making sure I've got it right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mossberg835

I'll play


----------



## blood trail

I'm in.

I will be taking my "little bit" out with me tomorrow, she's only 3, so not much of a choice to leave her at home.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea

Since I have to work the next couple days, I'll be getting out Friday. Hopefully I'll get a couple points! :lol:

Captn---


----------



## triplelunger

I, too, won't get much squirrelin' in, but I'll play! It'll give me an excuse to take a walk on some state land near here.


----------



## greenhead1984

I'm in! Going out tomorrow so I will post pics if I get any.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ReddHead

I'm in. Can I count the one I hit yesterday on the highway as a half point?


----------



## cwielock

ReddHead said:


> Can I count the one I hit yesterday on the highway as a half point?


Same hear i already got one the other day with the car


----------



## jeffm

Just make sure they have nuts,lmao


----------



## PaleRider

jeffm said:


> Just make sure they have nuts,lmao


----------



## jeffm

:lol:
LOL, PaleRider


----------



## Firefighter

Do I get extra points for getting a limit with a bow?

From today:


----------



## blood trail

Well, saw a bunch of the little critters today! Not a one in the bag though....went out with my daughter for the opener today....little hard to get a three year old to sit still long enough to not spook em

Gonna try and get my little man out tonight after he gets home from school. So maybe we can get on the board by the end of the first day.

I'm pretty sure my "little bit" will be a true hunter though...

On the way out today she told me "Daddy I dreamed two wishes last night" I asked what they were and she said " I wish I had my pink blankie so I could leave it in the truck and cuddle with on the way home" and the other wish was "I wish I was old so I could hunt turkey's and deer with you and Grant"(her 6 year old brother).

Must be doin somethin rite


----------



## blood trail

Firefighter said:


> Do I get extra points for getting a limit with a bow?
> 
> From today:


 
Ya Ya, show off!! 

You forget, I was with you when WE were missin geese at 25 yds:16suspect.

Nice Job!!


----------

